# DISH Claims only pay-TV provider to offer HD multi-channel view technology



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Noticed in latest news Dish is making this claim, 

_DISH is the only pay-TV provider to offer HD multi-channel view technology" _
But topic is locked. Is this really new? Directv has had this feature for years. Tennis, Golf, baseball, Football, or are we playing the word game here?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I think they're talking about Sports Bar Mode, which allows you to view any 4 channels at once on one screen.

I sure would like to see a video of how that works.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

But its not new to Directv, example Masters tournament will have 4 split screens in HD all viewable at once. Sunday ticket, tennis tournaments etc. Unless I'm not understanding what multi-channel view means. Why I said play on words.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It is very new and different because it is available all the time for any channels. You get 4 screen is a 2x2 pattern and you can pick which channels quite easily. Other multi-screen views just work sometimes on a pre-selected group of channels by the provider.
I played around with it yesterday and it works very well.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Agree with lparsons21. This multi-view option on the Dish Hopper 3 is available anytime and you can customize all 4 channels. You can even put OTA or DVR content in one of the boxes. Plus, you can use trick-play on each box separately. I've never seen anything anything like this on any provider before.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

An HR44 or 54 could do this if Directv changed the PIP software. It would be nice.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Direct could do a lot of things with their gear, including a revamp of the UI. But they've chosen a much more conservative approach which means relatively minor changes along the way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the key concepts are choosing one's own channels (not a mosaic engineered at the uplink) and having all four images in HD (instead of each screen being less than HD resolution).


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice having the choice of channels and ability to use anytime is a nice feature.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

For example:
They have a button , you press it and all 4 of the basketball tourney madness games came up.
I then customized it.
-
I then made a Local News Mix to see the local breaking news event.
Later I made a national news mix with the big networks to watch election coverage.
TO make sure it was not transponder limited, I then mixed it up with Local channels, local over the air channel, HBO, and Discovery
So many possibilities, very cool.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Question can you save this mix channels or do you have to setup every time. If you can save it that would be sweet and have it show in channel guide.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

No way to save that I could find.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

D* SO needs to do this on their next box. This would be great for sports. Dish sure has gotten their hardware right, blowing D* out of the water.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Setup everytime. Kind of a pain.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> D* SO needs to do this on their next box. This would be great for sports. Dish sure has gotten their hardware right, blowing D* out of the water.


DirecTV already has that it's called the DirecTV Sports Mix Channel


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> DirecTV already has that it's called the DirecTV Sports Mix Channel


Which isn't exactly the same. Dish's lets you pick what channels you want in multi-channel view. They've had a sports mix thing for years. They never did take advantage of it as well as DirecTV has of theirs.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah but DirecTV has 6 channels in they're mix channel Dish only has 4


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

In the sports mix you are correct. In the multi-view it is 6 and you get to pick the six. Essentially I can pick a mix of any 6 channels in multi-view.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> Yeah but DirecTV has 6 channels in they're mix channel Dish only has 4


Six windowed screens you cannot change (on DIRECTV) vs four full quarter screens that can be changed (on DISH).
Six windows at less than HD resolution (the entire screen is HD, the windows are smaller).
Four quarters of the 4K/UHD screen maintaining 1080 resolution for each image.

Sports Bar mode is a nice feature.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

The Direct TV sports mix is available in HD only and it's available to all customers with no matter what HD receiver you have dishes you have to have a 4K receiver to get it so how is they're better than Directv when more customers can receive Direct TV sports mix Channel


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep, it takes a 4K TV and a Hopper 3 to get a proper 6 screen presentation. And that selection is user controllable.

The Multi-sport mode on Dish and the sports mix channel on Direct only show what Dish and Direct respectively decide they want there. And on both it doesn't take a special receiver to do and it is in HD.

While I think Direct's use of their sports mix channel is superior, I never cared for either it or Dish's multi-sport mode. I much prefer the ability to have 6 shows I pick.

Which is 'better' is very much a personal choice. Neither is 'better' for all.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> The Direct TV sports mix is available in HD only and it's available to all customers with no matter what HD receiver you have dishes you have to have a 4K receiver to get it so how is they're better than Directv when more customers can receive Direct TV sports mix Channel


DISH has a non-changable "less than HD windows on a HD channel" sports mix available for all HD receivers.

DIRECTV has yet to introduce any mosaic that does not reduce the size of the included picture below HD. None of the mosaic windows are left as HD.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I think they're talking about Sports Bar Mode, which allows you to view any 4 channels at once on one screen.
> 
> I sure would like to see a video of how that works.


Saidly that no ture PiP has been around a lot longer use it only 2 but there are 3 or 4 channel PiP mode


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The innovative part is that the picture remains 1080i. PIP with side by side or a window on the larger image did not provide a HD picture within the frame. The closest PIP came was that the under picture was HD - with part of it lost to the reduced size over picture.


----------

